# Latest Progress



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

I just finished the nest fronts last night. The nesting side is all finished except for the paint. I also have the hens side complete except for paint. I am working on the cock bird side as we speak. After I finish painting the inside, I will finish painting on the outside. Still a ways to go but I am working on it.
Thanks to Renee for prividing a good set of prints on her web site and a lot of "e" mail help with the loft. Thanks again.

George


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

excellant work avion.how much do you charge?


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

I can be had for a price!!!!! (not cheap lol.) I must admit, my son and I did all the exterior work and I did all the inside work ie; all the framing for the sections, the nest boxes and fronts, the exterior aviarys and the perches for the hen side. Just can't wait until I can put some birds inside.

George


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Loft is looking really good. How long before you'll get birds? Of course, we'll want to see pictures of those too!!


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Thanks. I still have a lot of painting to do but I hope to have everything finished by the end of the month. I have been looking at all the pigeon auction sites and I am going crazy. There seem to be so many birds with good background history that it is almost impossible to decide. I think I want to get some breeders and raise from them but then again, I might be interested in squeekers also if they are from the right pair. 

Thanks, 
George


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Fantastic boxes. And using the wood to twist over them as a latch, easy and simple. You're making me "itch" to build a new aviary!! I bet the birds will love it.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Avion,

Those are beautiful nest boxes. You did a wonderful job on them.

Margaret


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Very nice.... I'm going to incorporate some of your design to my breeding nestboxes i'm going to add to my loft.


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments but the credit goes to Lovebirds and their web page. I have designed my entire loft using the prints that she has on her web site. I have just finished one of feeders using the specs that are on her web site. If you want to see where they came from, go to Lovebirds web page (www.lovebirdsloft.com) and they are there for all to see (and use). I hope to have everything finished by the end of the month. (HA)

George


----------



## chlee09 (Mar 11, 2007)

Wow Really nice! Good job, i wished my nest boxes were a nice


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Avion said:


> Thanks. I still have a lot of painting to do but I hope to have everything finished by the end of the month. I have been looking at all the pigeon auction sites and I am going crazy. There seem to be so many birds with good background history that it is almost impossible to decide. I think I want to get some breeders and raise from them but then again, I might be interested in squeekers also if they are from the right pair.
> 
> Thanks,
> George


George, just a thought "buy a kit of squeakers" if you can that way you can really enjoy your birds, "NOW," watching them grow up, training, having them fly around your loft, prisoner birds from what I've learned in the past are a bummer, a real pain, and doesn't seem fair to the bird, I tried that and ended up losing a bird when a grand kid let one of my prized birds out while my back was turned in the loft, even though it had raised two rounds of youngsters it headed out for a thousand mile + home journey never to be seen or heard from again, hate it when that happens! you will then be able to breed from your best fliers and start your own strain of birds without having to worry about "PRISONERS" getting out, I always said it wouldn't happen to me lol but it did! Squeakers are a great way to get going, buy a couple of kits from two lofts you like and your off and flying! My 2¢ worth!


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

I haven't made my mind up as to which way I will populate my loft. I like the idea of squeakers but I also like the idea of using breeding birds that have a little history and flying experience behind them. Using the proven older birds as breeders just might give me a little jump on how they will perform. Thanks for the input. I still have a little work to do before the lift will be ready for birds. I finished two more feeders today and also the three drop doors for the aviary in each section. 

George


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Something you might want to consider before you buy squeakers, is losing all the money you put into them. I think it is much safer to get great pairs with good backgrounds and breed from them. Then if for some reason a lot of YBs get killed from hawks, or are lost, you have the parents to try again with. If I bought a kit of YBs, I'd probably just keep them and breed from them, or at least keep a pair to breed from just in case. I'd hate to spend a good bit of money on a kit of good birds, only to lose them to hawks or something happen to them before I can breed from the best out of the kit. Maybe get a few kits, but keep some "prisoner"? Then you won't have to worry about them escaping like Deejay said, but you still have something good to breed from regardless of whether you lose birds in training/racing. 
Just my opinion


----------

